# One for the Stamp collectors!! ..(can't spell philatelist)



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Is it better second time around!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

All I hope is, if that ever came about, the stamp will be self adhesive :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Oh, Dave and Mandy, just noticed that you have passed the 1,000 post mark, well done, always posts of interest and information, not forgetting humour of course.

Thanks Dave and Mandy for all the effort and commitment, members like you are really appreciated.

MHS....Rob


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Hi MandyandDave

That's a great 'stamp' very clever :lol: 

How do I save it to my computer and still keep it working ?

Chris


----------



## Guinness (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris

Just right click on the stamp and save it to your pictures
It should save as a Gif file


Guinness


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Guiness

Yep I've done that - .gif file - it saves but it does not animate ??

Chris


----------



## Guinness (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris

I am using WinXp and open it with windows picture viewer so when I open the file it animates.

I'm afraid thats as far my knowledge goes.


Guinness


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

yes Guinness, I'm also using XP - saving to My Pictures as a .gif, but no animation  

Hopefully, if I wait on this hard shoulder, long enough, a repair truck will come along  

Chris


----------



## Guinness (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Chris 

I think the program that opened the file on my machine came as part of a package from Dell.

But I must be getting the hang of this machine as since my last post I manged to put my own avatar up.

Guinness 8)


----------

